# находиться в неадеквате



## esperansa

Добрый день.
Как сказать на английском "_в неадеквате_" в следующем контексте:

Хазин предположил, что Греф
Глава Сбербанка Герман Греф находится в неадеквате, заявил в эфире «Русской службы новостей»
президент фонда Экономических исследований, экономист Михаил Хазин.
Так он прокомментировал слова Грефа о том, что Россия стала страной-дауншифтером.

«Мнение Грефа мне неинтересно. Человек показал, что он находится в глубоком неадеквате», — сказал Хазин.


*Неадекват* is a slang word indicating a person whose conclusions and views are irrational and weird or whose actions are insane and unreasonable.
This is due to his/her mental disorders or alcohol intoxication or drug abuse or overload at work or not getting enough sleep.


----------



## Q-cumber

Можно сказать проще и правильнее - "человек неадекватен".   А перевести, например, как "mentally disturbed ".


----------



## esperansa

Q-cumber said:


> Можно сказать проще и правильнее - "человек неадекватен".   А перевести, например, как "mentally disturbed ".


Да нет же. В неадеквате человек бывает, когда нерационально мыслит в данный момент, говорит что-то несуразное и глупое т.к. либо не выспался либо переутомился на работе.
В данный момент он в неадеквате, но это не значит, что он душевнобольной.


----------



## Rosett

"Homo inadequatus"
Tractatus de fide theologica in 2.2. Div. Thom. ... / auctore ... Fr. Francisco Palanco ...
Tractatus de fide theologica in 2.2. Div. Thom ... - Translate this page
Francisco Palanco ((O. Minim.)) - 1701
... rationalis est inadaequate homo, quatenus inadequate constituit hominem, sed non est _*homo inadaequatus*_. Haec dixerim servato rigore,& proprietate sermonis


----------



## esperansa

Rosett said:


> "Homo inadequatus"
> Tractatus de fide theologica in 2.2. Div. Thom. ... / auctore ... Fr. Francisco Palanco ...
> Tractatus de fide theologica in 2.2. Div. Thom ... - Translate this page
> Francisco Palanco ((O. Minim.)) - 1701
> ... rationalis est inadaequate homo, quatenus inadequate constituit hominem, sed non est _*homo inadaequatus*_. Haec dixerim servato rigore,& proprietate sermonis


Пардон, а можно на русском или английском? Другими языками пока не владею.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

He's delusional, he's suffering from delusions, he's out of touch, I don't know what planet XYZ is on, he's away with the fairies ...


----------



## Rosett

esperansa said:


> Пардон, а можно на русском или английском? Другими языками пока не владею.


Гомо неадекватус. Думаю, что понятно, так как буквы те же самые.


----------



## Q-cumber

esperansa said:


> Да нет же. В неадеквате человек бывает, когда нерационально мыслит в данный момент, говорит что-то несуразное и глупое т.к. либо не выспался либо переутомился на работе.
> В данный момент он в неадеквате, но это не значит, что он душевнобольной.


ОК. Тогда "в неадекватном состоянии ".


----------



## rusita preciosa

Enquiring Mind said:


> He's delusional


----------



## Rosett

Интересно, что словари также предлагают нарицательное "nimrod," но не могу судить, насколько это понятно может быть и кому.
Но точно знаю, что delusional - более тяжкое состояние, чем простой неадекват. Кроме того, delusional - термин практически медицинский, хотя и распространённый в обществе, где каждый второй до конца жизни сидит на антидепрессантах, в то время как "неадекват" - весьма сниженный разговорный.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

"Delusional" is commonly used in exactly this type of context, e.g. _"Former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright says Russian President Vladimir Putin is “delusional.” _(source: politico.com)  (And also "living in another world" in the same article is an option.)


----------



## esperansa

спасибо за ответы.


Enquiring Mind said:


> "Delusional" is commonly used in exactly this type of context, e.g. _"Former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright says Russian President Vladimir Putin is “delusional.” _(source: politico.com)  (And also "living in another world" in the same article is an option.)



delusional


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> "Delusional" is commonly used in exactly this type of context, e.g. _"Former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright says Russian President Vladimir Putin is “delusional.” _(source: politico.com)  (And also "living in another world" in the same article is an option.)


Same context does not necessarily means the same translation.
"Мадлен Олбрайт говорит, что российскмй президент Владимир Путин "бредит"." "Неадекват" is inconceivable in the given context, even stylistically.
"Living in another world" translates exactly into "живёт в другом мире".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Exactly, and it's right here, that's why it was translated as _"Мадлен Олбрайт: Путин живет в параллельном мире"_ (source: ru.krymr.com)
The dictionary is a starting point for translation, not an end point. If the latter were the case, Google Translate would be right every time. But for anything more than basic word-substitution, it's hopeless.


----------



## abracadabra!

"В неадеквате" is a personal attack, "в параллельном мире" is not, if you ask my opinion. Both suggest that the person is not one to be consulted with, but the first option puts the blame on that person. "Insane", whether temporarily or permanently, is what the word "в неадеквате" makes me think in both cases, but probably this word is not a good translation, because the word "неадекватный" does not technically mean the person is insane, it only means that a person does not behave or talk like a "real guy" who belongs to the society does. (I mean: нормальный пацан.) "Шарики за ролики закатились". "У него что-то с головой." "Окончательно поехала крыша."


----------



## Rosett

"Hеадекват" may be better translated as "freak," - at least, its contemporary  usage is vulgar to about the same degree.

*1 a* *:* a sudden and odd or seemingly pointless idea or turn of the mind
(Merriam-Webster)


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Let's not forget that the context is actually Khazin's comment about Gref. "Delusional" was questioned as too medical or appropriate to a more serious condition. I introduced the Albright/Putin example to demonstrate that "delusional" is in common use in this kind of context. Senior international officials like Merkel (who used the "living in another world" phrase) will naturally tone down their language when referring to Putin, and wouldn't use personal attack terminology such as "_в неадеквате".
_
A Russian economist talking about a Russian bank chief (where the niceties of international diplomatic language are not at issue) *can, *on the other hand, make a more personal attack, but I don't think "freak" is the sense of _в неадеквате,_ because it is a description of a permanent characteristic, while _в неадеквате _isn't.

_*freak*
someone who looks strange or behaves in a strange way 
урод, посмешище
They made me feel like a freak. _(source: dictionary.cambridge.org)

Шарики за ролики закатились
He's (he has) got a screw loose.
He's (he has) lost his marbles.
He's (he is) two sandwiches short of a picnic.
He's (he is) off his trolley.


----------



## abracadabra!

I think it's the best suggestion so far. Very likely, it's the best possible one. "Gref's opinion is not relevant for me. The man demonstrated himself to be a real freak".  My grammar is not very good, of course. EDIT: посмешище is a good synonym for the original expression. Someone who is abnormal. Of course, that can get cured in the future, but that's unlikely. Something like that.


----------



## Sobakus

"Freak" referring to a person is indeed an unsuitable translation as it's a permanent characteristic and tends to describe a very socially awkward/unacceptable person. I've never seen it used in the sense "a sudden and odd or seemingly pointless idea or turn of the mind" – it's usual for this word as an adjective, however: "a freak accident".

"Delusional" is as perfect as it gets.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

There are good equivalents for посмешище - _he's a laughing-stock, he's a joke, _and I think it would fit here. Do you not feel, nonetheless, that _в неадеквате _has overtones of "must have been smoking dope", taking some kind of mind-altering substance, or alcohol?  He is not in his right mind at the moment, but once he has sobered up, he might be normal again.


----------



## abracadabra!

Enquiring Mind, when I read the sentence, I read it like Q-Cumber did: человек неадекватен. It did not mean a permanent characteristic for me (so, unlike in Russian, "freak" does not work -- it was language interference that made me use it), but it did not mean anything temporary either. The closest description that I can think of is like someone who has weird ideas. You know those folk who "disprove Einstein" or "meet aliens"? "Эти люди неадекватны, с ними нечего говорить." Not exactly our case, but close.

EDIT: I think I get what's wrong with "delusional". Probably this word does not make someone make the conclusion that is immediate in the case of both "в неадеквате" and "неадекватный" ("in the state of inadequacy" and "inadequate", the same thing). This conclusion is not the part of the meaning, but in this context it is impossible to escape. Which is that "Gref is a deviation, which is the exact reason to ignore him". That was what Rosett and I tried to bring with "freak". The word "delusional" cites the reason to be his inability to evaluate counter-argumentation. The word "в неадеквате" cites the reason to be his being socially unacceptable. The notion of being socially unacceptable includes mental disorder, too, that is why the words are similar. But not identical.


----------



## Sobakus

_Неадекват_ has nothing to do with social acceptance in my humble but firm opinion. _Неадекват_ is the inability to think straight, that is, _адекватно_, and a tendency to make decisions inadequate to the situation. _Delusional_ carries at least the first part of its meaning, but in our context they're practically identical. Someone can be _неадекватный/delusional _permanently, but the preposition _в_ makes it as a temporary state: _в ярости, в отключке, в неадеквате_.


----------



## abracadabra!

Я не знаю, есть ли у слова "неадекват", взятого самого по себе, что-то общее с социальным отторжением. Хазин, конечно, не призывал объявить бойкот Грефу. Но использованная им формулировка наталкивает на невольный вывод, что бойкот Грефу -- это дело доброе, потому что Греф -- это лицо асоциальное, и этот невольный вывод, возбуждаемый сказанной формулировкой, должен быть возбужден и переводом. Можно слышать фразу "ты неадекватно себя ведешь", используемую именно с импликацией "твои действия ни в какие ворота не лезут, так не ведут себя нормальные люди, в нашем обществе это неприемлемо". Последняя расшифровка -- это, собственно, и есть то самое, что воспринимается в результате такого порицания. Это вроде как обозвать человека в науке фриком. Как и Q-cumber, я не вижу никакой содержательной разницы между словами "в неадеквате" и "неадекватный" -- во всяком случае, в данных двух контекстах. (Заголовок статьи и фраза из статьи.) У меня нет впечатления, что Хазин выносит оценку профессиональным способностям Грефа, пытается указать на какие-то ошибки диагноза. Скорее, он имеет в виду его мораль. Если бы Хазин сказал: "человек показал, что он является фриком", то смысл был бы примерно тот же самый. Не от мира сего, неправильные совершает поступки, не умеет находить предметы для суждений...


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Someone can be _неадекватный/delusional _permanently, but the preposition _в_ makes it as a temporary state: _в ярости, в отключке, в неадеквате_.


_Delusional_ means _бредовый _in the first place_, _that alludes to a medical condition (diagnosis.)


----------



## Q-cumber

В данном контексте этот оборот означает, что человек "впал в глубокий маразм и его мнение принимать всерьёз не стоит".


----------

